# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A gëzon autoritet shteti maqedon në sytë tuaj?

## Albo

Po e hapim kete teme per te pare se sa autoritet gezon shteti maqedon ne syte tuaj, ne syte e nje shtetasi te thjeshte. Kjo pyetje eshte e thjeshte ne esence por merr forma nga me te ndryshmet. Me poshte po rendis disa pyetje qe pershkruajne gjeresisht pyetjen e sondazhit:

*- A eshte jeta juaj e sigurt nen mbrojtjen e ligjit?
- A jetoni me friken e ligjit demokratik?
- A jeni i mireinformuar per qendrimet e shtetareve dhe si ato ndikojne jeten tuaj?
- A keni mundesi per te komunikuar shqetesimet dhe nevojat tuaja me te gjitha instancat e shtetit dhe perfaqesuesit qe keni zgjedhur me vote?
- A jeni i lire te protestoni qendrime qe prekin interesat tuaja personale?
- A mendoni se shteti shqiptar eshte ne rrugen e duhur apo te gabuar?
- A po marrin zgjidhje me kohen problemet qe ju shqetesojne ju dhe familjen tuaj?*

I shtrova pyetjet e mesiperme ne menyre qe ju tu jepni pergjigje ne mendjen tuaj perpara se te votoni ne kete sondazh. Qellimi i sondazhit eshte i thjeshte, te shohim se sa autoritet gezon shteti shqiptar ne syte e shtetasve te vete. 

Si ne cdo sondazh, vota eshte e lire dhe personale. Kushdo eshte i lire te votoje, dhe kushdo eshte i lire te shprehi mendimin e tij se perse votoi ashtu sic votoi. Mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e gjithesecilit, por nuk eshte nevoja te replikoni dhe komentoni mendimet apo votat e te tjereve.

Albo

P.S Anetaret nga Shqiperia dhe Kosova i ftojme te marrin pjese ne sondazhet perkatese:

*A gezon shteti shqiptar autoritet ne syte tuaj?
A gezon shteti kosovar autoritet ne syte tuaj?*

----------


## Albmaster

Une e shof nga pikepamje tjeter kete ceshtje te maqedonise...nuk do i jap pergjigje pikave te shtruara ne forum sepse nuk jetoj ne maqedoni.

Sa per pyetjen e temes doja te thoja se autoriteti i maqedonise eshte shume i limituar dhe i lidhur me problematiken e fundit me greqine per emrin e maqedonise..pasi greqia si vendosi veton per antarsim ne NATO ashtu mund te vendosi veton dhe per antaresim ne strukturat e UE pasi eshte shtet me te drejte vote ne UE...do ishte nje humbje pa te drejte kthimi per maqedonine kjo gje nqs nuk zgjidh piken e pare Emrin e Republikes pasi greqia nuk e pranon emrin 
"Republika e Maqedonise" pasi e konsideron maqedonine si nje province greke...
Dhe fal U.S.A maqedonia arriti te marri dhe shkeputjen e nga Ish Jugosllavia.
Problemet qe spikasin ne maqedoni jane te shumta sepse kemi te bejme me nje shoqeri multietnike te perdere nga shume popuj...
Jam i mendimit qe para se maqedonia te antaresohet si pjese e UE duhet tu japi rruge probleme te shumta qe ka ne brendesi si shtet qe e perseris dhe njehere,eshte shtet i formuar ne saje te nderyrjes se USA ne ish jugosllavi!

Flm

*Albmaster*

----------


## RaPSouL

Pershendetje Albo, pershendetje anetare te nderuar te Forumit Shqiptar.

Une, jetoj ne Maqedoni jam nje shtetas i ketij vendi artificial me origjin Shqiptare. Para se te jap ca pergjigje dhe sqarime reth pyetjeve qe ke parashtruar me larte, dua te cek, se per kete ceshtje mund te  shkruaj ca faqe dokumentar dhe serisht ne perfundim nuk do te kete asnje rezultat pse? Kur do i lexoni pergjigjet e mia me posht do ta kuptoni pse.


- A eshte jeta juaj e sigurt nen mbrojtjen e ligjit?

Jeta e Shqiptareve te Maqedonise, ku udheheqin sllavet gjithmon ka qen jashta mbrojtjes se ligjit, Shqiptari i Maqedonise per gjithe keto dekada qe jeton ketu nuk ka gezuar asnjeher te drejtat e tij te plota dhe te shqyrtohet si nje individi i mirefillte qe ben pjese ne kete shtet artificial. Per kete qe them kemi shume fakte qe flasin ne vete per vite me radhe, vrasje, arestime, rahje, perleshje te gjitha antishqiptare dhe pa asnje shanc mbrojtjeje ose dicka te tille.

- A jetoni me friken e ligjit demokratik?

Jo vec une por te gjithe shqiptaret e Maqedonise jetojne me te njejtin mentalitet dhe frike qe eshte cekur edhe ne pyetje, respektimi i normave dhe te drejtave qe ne nje shtet demokratik duhet ti kete cdo pjestar i cdo populli qe jeton ne te, Shqiptaret nuk i kane gezuar asnjeher. Dallimi ne veprimet ose masat qe ndermeren kundrejt ndonje individi kan dalluar prej Sllavit dhe Shqiptarit, kjo ka qene vite me radhe, por egziston edhe sot ne njefar  menyre te fshehte, te fshehte sepse politikanet Shqiptare ne vend jane te verbuar nga idiotizmi sllav qe po sjellin pushtetasit sllav.

- A jeni i mireinformuar per qendrimet e shtetareve dhe si ato ndikojne jeten tuaj?

Qendrimet e cdo shtetasi qe sadopak e ndjen veten shqiptare kane qene dhe jane te njejta, te pakten ashtu mendoj une, qellimi i vetem eshte perparimi dhe nxjerja ne drite e popullit Shqiptare qe jeton ketu ne Maqedoni, nje gje qe deri me sot eshte luftuar dhe dite-dites po arrihen hapa te duhur dhe te guximshem nga vet populli yne. Per qendrimit e cdo shtetasi shqiptare qe jeton ne Maqedoni te gjithe e verrejtem ne vitin 2001 me konfliktin qe u zhvillua dhe gjakun qe u derdh.

- A keni mundesi per te komunikuar shqetesimet dhe nevojat tuaja me te gjitha instancat e shtetit dhe perfaqesuesit qe keni zgjedhur me vote?

Perfaqesuesit qe jane zgjedhur me vote nga vet populli shqiptar 99% jane te koruptuar nga shteti dhe pushtetasit e saj sllav, andaj komunikimi dhe shprehja e shqetesimeve vetem ne te pakten e rasteve meren parasysh, gje qe ka ndodhur vite me radhe, edhe ato qe jane marrur parasysh asnjeher nuk kane gjetur ndonje realizim ose zgjidhje, shkaku i refuzimit te sllavit, meqe sic thone eshte ne kundershtim me vlerat dhe normat e tyre si cdoher.

- A jeni i lire te protestoni qendrime qe prekin interesat tuaja personale?

Shqiptaret e Maqedonise kane zhvilluar protesta e protesta per vite me radhe, problemi nuk qendron aty se a kemi te drejte per te protestuar, por problemi eshte se nuk meren asnjeher parasysh dhe injorohen nga shteti yne "i dashur". Deri para 2001 nje e drejt e zyrtarizuar nuk ka egzistuar mirepo edhe pas konfliktit dicka e tille nuk u zyrtarizuar kurre pos llafeve qe folnin politikanet sllav per ndonje te drejte te Shqiptareve ne ate aspekt.

- A mendoni se shteti shqiptar eshte ne rrugen e duhur apo te gabuar?

Shteti Shqiptare eshte Shqiperia Etnike, mirepo ne te nuk ben pjese emri Maqedoni por Iliride, anda nuk guxoj dhe as qe dua te komentoj reth rruges qe po ec ky shtet artificial sllavo-maqedon.

- A po marrin zgjidhje me kohen problemet qe ju shqetesojne ju dhe familjen tuaj?

Kane kaluar vite me radhe qe prej konfliktit qe ishte ne vitin 2001 mes Shqiptareve dhe Maqedoneve, qe si rezultat dha nje "mareveshje" ku Shqiptaret do te gezonin me shume te drejta se sa qe kishin me heret, premtimet ishin te pafunda nga sllavo-maqedonet ne cdo aspekt, mirepo realizimi i tyre ishte po aq shume i ulet, pra i barabart me zero. Problemet qe na shqetesojne neve si popull shqiptare qe jeton ketu ne Maqedoni dhe qe shqeteson familjet e secilit qe e ndjen veten shqiptare, nuk jane marrur parasysh asnjeher dhe nuk ka shenja se do te meren ndonjeher, anashkalimi i shqetesimeve apo problemeve qe kane Shqiptaret ne pergjithesi ketu ne Maqedoni ka qene ne nivel te larte dhe vazhdon te qendroj ashtu.



Ju flm.

----------


## Alienated

Do me duhet te them qe ne fillim qe ne Maqedoni nuk ka maqedonase, por ka vetem sllave te Maqedonise, dhe nuk ka gjuhe maqedonase, por ka nje dialekt te bullgarishtes qe e flasin keta sllave te Maqedonise. Kjo si sqarim teknik per termat qe do perdoren me poshte.

Shteti maqedon nuk shihet tek te gjithe shqiptaret si atdhe, memedhe, vendlindje, por me se shumti e shohim si armik, dhe kjo ndjenje i ka rrenjet shume te thella. Qe ne kohen e Republikes Socialiste Federative te Jugosllavise, kur shqiptaret aspak te ngjashem me sllavet, u detyruan te jetojne ne nje krijese artificiale te Titos, te quajtur Maqedoni, nuk e kane pare kete shtet si te vetin, por e kane pare gjithnje si kercenim per vet qenien e tyre. 

Shqiptaret e Maqedonise kane qene te diskriminuar ne shume dimensione te ndryshme te jetes, edhe ate ne edukim, punesim, perdorimin e gjuhes, perdorimin e simboleve kombetare, etj. 

Shqiptaret e Maqedonise i jane nenshtuar nje torture te vrazhde nga ana e pushtetit sllav te Maqedonise, dhe bashkepunetoreve te tyre shqiptare ne ato qeveri sllave, si ne kohen e Titos, poashtu edhe sot e kesaj dite. 

- Ligji nuk vlen per te gjithe njesoj, sepse ashtu vendosin gjykatat e shtetit, prandaj shqiptaret e Maqedonise nuk mund te pretendojne qe ndjehen te sigurte. De jure - ligji eshte i njejte si per sllavet edhe per shqiptaret, por de facto - nuk interpretohet si i tille nga ekzekutivi. 

- Maqedonia ka mungese te theksuar demokracie, dhe ajo qe ky shtet po promovon eshte nje komunizem i kamuflluar ne mbulese demokratike. Maqedonia eshte shume larg demokracise se mirefillte.

- Qytetaret shqiptaret te Maqedonise per fat te keq jane vene (me vetedije) ne poziten e sherbetoreve te shtetareve tane (atyre shqiptare sidomos), dhe ne vend qe t'i shohim te zgjedhurit tane si sherbetoret tane, i behemi ne atyre sherbetore. Cdo gabim i tyre neve na kushton shume shtrejte, por edhe me tej me verberi idiote vazhdojme t'i votojme te njejtit qe po na rrjepin lekuren mandat pas mandati. 

- Shqetesimet dhe nevojat kemi mundesi t'i komunikojme me instancat e shtetit, por ketu mbaron cdogje. Ata nuk do nderhyjne kurre per te permiresuar gjendjen, thjeshte do te thone qe do kujdesen per te, dhe asgje s'do ndodhe. Sa i perket te zgjedhurve tane, ata i shohim vetem njehere ne kater vite, kur vijne e na buzeqeshin me sllogane "Jungjatjeta!", ose "S'kam plumba per shqiptaret!", per te na kerkuar perseri bekimin, e per te shkelur vullnetin tone, te shprehur permes votes, me te dyja kembet e tyre te flliqura.

- Liria e protestes ekziston, por duke u nisur nga fakti qe pothuajse pjesa me e madhe e punesimeve behen ne baza partiake, qytetareve u duhet te llogarisin nese partia e tyre (ajo qe i ka punesuar) do ishte dakord qe ata te shfaqeshin ne nje tubim proteste. Diteve te fundit ne sheshin e Tetoves u protestua per te kerkuar lirimin e te arrestuarve te Brodecit, dhe pjesemarrja ishte simbolike, sepse nuk lejojne padronet Menduh dhe Ali.

- Maqedonia si shtet eshte predestinuar te deshtoje, dhe heret a vone nje gje e tille do te ndodhe. Eshte krijese artificiale, s'ka te kaluar, s'ka identitet kombetar, s'ka gjuhe, keshtu qe po e shtyjme dita dites. 

Sa per ilustrim, Maqedonia ka probleme te hapura me te gjithe fqinjet.

1. Greqia nuk lejon perdorimin e emrit Maqedoni, sepse me te drejte ka friken nga pretendime territoriale ndaj Greqise veriore qe mund te shfaqen ne te ardhmen. Them me te drejte sepse ne librat e Historise qe kemi mesuar ne, dhe qe mesojne sot femijet tane thuhet qe pjesa Veriore e Greqise, pjesa Perendimore e Bullgarise jane territore Maqedonase (Maqedonia e Egjeut dhe Maqedonia e Pirinit). Shteti maqedon po rrit nje gjenerate qe e ushqen me propaganda dhe me pretendime territoriale ndaj fqinjeve, prandaj Greqia me plote te drejte kerkon ndryshimin e emrit. Aeroporti i Shkupit quhet Aleksandar Makedonski dhe brenda objektit mund te shihni nje statuje te Lekes se Madh. Kete provokim Greqia nuk e priti aspak mire, sepse sllavet e Maqedonise jo vetem qe i kishin marre emrin territorit verior te Greqise, por po i marrin dhe pjese nga historia. Emri i shtetit eshte vene nga Tito, vetem pse ky komb artificial u vendos ne territoret ku dikur kishin jetuar Maqedonaset Antike (me te cilet sllavet s'kane absolutisht asgje te perbashket), dhe ne trojet e fiseve Ardiane e Dardane. 

2. Bullgaria nuk pranon ekzistimin e gjuhes Maqedonase dhe kombit Maqedonas duke thene qe gjuha qe flitet ne Maqedoni eshte dialekt i bullgarishtes, dhe se popullsia sllave e Maqedonise jane bullgare. C'eshte e verteta, une e flas mire gjuhen e sllaveve te Maqedonise dhe lirisht mund ta perdor dhe ne Bullgari. Ne vizitat zyrtare te politikaneve te te dyja vendeve ne vendet fqinje, nuk ka nevoje te perdoren sherbimet e perkthyesve sepse gjuha eshte pothuajse e njejte. Si tek shqipja qe kemi Toskerishten dhe Gegerishten. Per me teper, sllavet e Maqedonise kane marre shume heronj bullgare dhe te njejtit tani i quajne maqedonase (Nikolla Karev, Dame Gruev, Jane Sandanski). Dhe sikur keta mos mjaftonin, tani kerkojne te uzurpojne dhe figuren e Car Samoilit, dhe kane ngritur inisiative per te sjelle ne Shkup nje shtatore te madhe te tij.

3. Serbia nuk i njeh Autoqefaline Kishes Orthodhokse Maqedonase, dhe kerkon qe ajo te quhet Kisha Orthodhokse Serbe. Sllavet e Maqedonise nga ana tjeter pretendojne qe jane djepi i orthodhoksizmit.

4. Maqedonia akoma nuk ka njohur pavaresine e Kosoves, sepse do ta mbaje mire edhe me Serbet edhe me Greqine. Deri tani kane perdorur si justifikim vijen kufitare e cila nuk ka qene e shenuar midis Kosoves dhe Maqedonise, por tani duket qe i jane pergjigjur pozitivisht fteses se Koshtunices per te mos njohur pavaresine e Kosoves.

5. Me Shqiperine per momentin nuk ka ndonje problem shume te madh, por para me pak se nje vit deshen te aplikojne viza per qytetaret Shqiptare qe do vizitonin Maqedonine fqinje. 

Per t'i vene kapakun gjithe kesaj qe kam shkruar me siper, me duhet te them qe Maqedonia eshte nje nga shtetet me kot qe ekzistojne ne Bote dhe si i tille duhet te shperbehet dhe te ndahet midis bullgareve dhe shqitpareve (dy etnive shumice ne te).

----------


## Albelektronik

Pershendetje!

Po shkruaje disa gjera shkurte rreth asaj cka ndodhe ne maqedoni.

Maqedonia eshte duke perjetuar eren e ndryshimeve ndoshta qe ne kemi kaluar nga 91 ne 93 ose 94 dhe madje duke keqperdorur situaten. jeta ne maqedoni eshte e pa sigurt madje kam pare 2 raste te goditjeve me arm kundrejt shqipetar me shqipetar. politika ndikone shume keq madje eshte shume e theksuar ne ekstreme dhe gjithe problemet qe ndodhnin ishin midis shqipetareve dhe per arsye politike. dikush PDSH dhe dikush BDI ne ekstrem, njerez qe nuk dilnin ne rruge pa patur pistoleta me vete, fatekeqesishte dhe ne te njejten kohe kam qene aty ne periudhen e para zgjedhjeve, gjate tyre dhe nje muaj me mbas, shume shume keq do te vleresoja, shqipetaret kundra njeri tjetrit dhe jo te bashkuar per te arritur dicka. nuk dua as te ti ofendoje as te egzagjeroje por kjo eshte cka kam pare aty edhe pse kisha miq ne te dy partit politike shpesh ndodhesha ngusht kur fillonin biseda te tilla mbi politiken  :buzeqeshje:  di qe shteti nuk egzistonte, njesit speciale Alfa qe ishin nen kontrollin e Menduh Thacit e interpretonin ligjin sipas interesave te psuhtetit duke dhunuar njerez ne rruge, policia hmmmmm, ligjet ishin te formuluara mire dhe te rrepta por di qe kam shkelur shume prej tyre per sa kohe kam qene dhe sdi te kem marre ndonje denim, per sa kohe politika do te jete e tille maqedonia do te mbetet nje vend i pa sigurt dhe me zhvillim shume te ngadalte ne cdo fushe. me vjene shume keq qe nje vend me shqipetare kaq bujare dhe mikeprites te jete ne nje gjendje te tille. i vetmi shtet ku kam qendruar me 2 pistoleta per shkak te pa sigurise qe te jepe, pershtypjet e mia prej 2005 deri ne 29/07/2008.

Respekte.

----------


## faruk_01

per shtetin maqedonas: votova Jo ne anketen e parashtruar, Jo bile aspak shteti maqedonas nuk geozn auteritet tek une si shqiptare qe jetoj dhe veproj ketu, pse ? akoma shteti maqedonas nuk njeh te drejtat dhe lirit e popullates shqiptare ketu ne kete shtet, akoma shteti maqedonas mendon se shteti eshte vetem i maqedonasve etnik ( nuk ka ketu maqedonas ata jane bulgar), dhe nuik ka drejtesi, pse them kete, eshte thjesht te analizosh situatat e fundit ku qeveria maqedonase do te ndan mjete financiare per ata nena maqedonase qe do te lindin mbi 2 femij duke aritur ata mjete deri sa nje page mujore mesatare ketu, derisa nje shqiptar ne gjygjet maqedonase denohet me shume se sa maqedonasi per nje veper penale te kryer ne menyr te njejte dhe rethana te njejta, deri sa shumica e rugeve, urave, spitale, shkollave bartin emra te "patrioteve" maqedonas ne te gjithe maqedonise edhe ne pjeset te banura 100 % me shqiptare ..deri sa .........edhe shume shume padrejtsi ...NUK MUNDET SHTETI MAQEDONAS TE GEZOJ AUTORITET TEK SHQIPTARET ( VECMAS TEK UNE , NESE KA NDONJE POPULL QE UREJ JANE maqedonasit)

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Shkurt dhe Shqip,u shkatroft sa ma shpejt qe te jete e mundur.*

----------


## RaPSouL

Me intereson edhe dicka, te di ata anetaret qe kan votuar per PO, dhe mundesisht arsyet pse mendojne se ky shtet artificial sllavo-maqedon gezon autoritet tek ato.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Maqedonia nuk ka nje gjohe te sajen.+ qe jan nje shtet shum mos mirenjohes.un jam nje student qe studjoj ne bullgari dhe po jap nje shembull fare te vogel.neve si shqiptar na hapin gjithmon probleme ne lidhe me vizat.kan 2 vjet qe thojne do i heqim dhe se bejne nje gje te tille.kan dhe ndjenjen e rracizmit. KRENAR QE JAM SHQIPETAR!Faleminderit.Kalofshi mire.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RinorZ

Per mendimin tim...eshte nje shtet i cili i bene rend tokes...

Shteti Sllavo-Maqedon as qe duhet te egzistoje...dhe me pas, nuk do te kishte pasur arsye te hapej kjo teme!!!

----------


## Tigrimelara

Qenka bere e zakonshme qe tema te mare trajten pyetje pergjigje, ka edhe shume gjera tjera qe duhet shtjelluar, duhet te shtrohet pyetje se cka mund te behet per dalje nga kjo situate?

- A eshte jeta juaj e sigurt nen mbrojtjen e ligjit?
Ne vitin 2002 Policia vrau nje Shqiptare dhe nje tjeter mbeti i plagosur, nje nate pa Shqiptaret vrane nje Maqedonas dhe disa tjere plagosen (ishin duke lozur basketboll)
 Polici Maqedon as qe u denua, ndersa u gjet nje Shqiptare dhe e denuan Burg te perjetshem.
 Mjafton kjo per ta kuptuar se si vepron ligji.

- A jetoni me friken e ligjit demokratik?
Ktu ka probleme me kornizat e Demokracise.

- A jeni i mireinformuar per qendrimet e shtetareve dhe si ato ndikojne jeten tuaj?
 Jam i informuar, te gjithe ndajne te njejtin mendim, se ky Shtet nuk eshte i yni.
Por Shqiptaret jane teper te bute, ata pajtohen me trendet nderkombtare, ata nuk deshirojne qe ti pengojne Kosoves, ata nuk duan ti humbin miqte neper bote, dhe pakenaqsine e tyre mundohen ta arsyetojne shume te matur.


- A keni mundesi per te komunikuar shqetesimet dhe nevojat tuaja me te gjitha                                                instancat e shtetit dhe perfaqesuesit qe keni zgjedhur me vote?
 Komunikimi eshte teper i renduar, e vetmja qe mund te konunikohet ehte pushteti lokal, instancat me te larta vetem kur te keshe afersi Partiake me ata qe jane ne pushtet, edhe kjo vetem me Ministrite 4 ose 5 Ministri qe u takojne Shqiptarve.


- A jeni i lire te protestoni qendrime qe prekin interesat tuaja personale?
 Ktu eshte bere nje Lufte dhe ka nje Marveshje qe nuk implementohet, protestat e rrugeve jane te kota, dhe vetem se i mundojne qytetaret.

- A mendoni se shteti shqiptar eshte ne rrugen e duhur apo te gabuar?
 Mendoj se Shteti Shqiptare ka te gjitha mekanizmat qe te alarmoje perpara Botes se Shqiptaret ne Maqedoni nuk i gezojne edhe ata te drejta qe i fituan me 2001.

- A po marrin zgjidhje me kohen problemet qe ju shqetesojne ju dhe familjen tuaj?
 Problemet zgjidhen me dinamiken e Breshkes ndoshta edhe me ngadale.

----------


## SuPeRsTaRi

E Drejta Jone Eshte Te Votojme ..! Ketu Te Gjithë Si Pas Parashikimt Te Vete Jo Si Ti Thojne ...Te Tjeret....Shpresoj Te Marin Pjese Njerz Anë e Mbanë Botes ...Votoni Voton Sa Me Shumë Qe Te Na Nderoni Edhe Forumin Tonë Shqipetarë....Jeta Osht e Omel Kur Je Shqipetarë  :buzeqeshje:  Prezantimi ->  Si Quheni ? Une Quhem BeSi ...Sa Vjec Jeni ? Mosha Ime Eshte 20 Vjec....==> Ku Banon ==>Banoj Ne Tropoja.   Faleminderit.. Për Mirë Kuptimin .. :buzeqeshje:  

(Jam Krenar Qe Jam SHQIPETAR )                                                                           By  BeSo

----------


## Shkupi

Fillimisht te them se nuk votova sepse pyetja ne formen e saj nenkupton autoritet klasik shteti vis a vis qytetarit.Ne rastin e Shqiperise dhe Kosoves mbase do te mund te qendroje si e tille por jo edhe ne ate te Maqedonise.Te gjitha pergjigjet shkonin ne drejtim te ndjesise qe shqiptaret kane ndaj ketij shteti si entitet me vehte respektivisht si aparat shteteror. Une i bashkangjitem kesaj ndjenje. Por kur behet fjale per rrespektimin e autoritetit te shtetit shume pak shqiptare te Maqedonise mund te "krenohen" se NUK e rrespektojne autoritetin e shtetin e Maqedonise dhe me kete deshmojne se Maqedonia nuk gezon autoritet tek ata.Qe nga hyrja ne shtet( ne piken doganore) autoriteti i shtetit maqedon e gezon rrespektin maksimal te shqiptareve.Ndoshta ky rrespekt eshte i rrejshem megjithate eshte rrespekt dhe mjafton per shtetin e Maqedonise.Per ata qe i njohin rrethanat kosovare mjafton te eksplorohet mosrrespektimi i autoritetit te shtetit kosovar nga serbet lokal, qe nga tabelat e vetures e dokumentacioneve personale e deri te mospjesemarrja ne jeten shoqeroro-politike ne kete shtet.Nuk them se duhet te bejme si serbet, por poenta ketu eshte se thjeshte shteti maqedonas gezon autoritet tek shqiptaret e Maqedonise ne jeten e tyre te perditshme.(me apo pa vullnet)Kete e kemi deshmuar per mese 18 vjet ne pluralizem por edhe me heret por nga shteti asnjehere nuk kemi marre shperblimin e duhur.

----------


## beni33

nuk  jetoj ne  maqedoni por   as   pak nuk  gezon rrespekt  tek un    as  te  shqiptaret e   maqedonis  as  pak  ket  jam i sigurt

----------


## faruk_01

> Me intereson edhe dicka, te di ata anetaret qe kan votuar per PO, dhe mundesisht arsyet pse mendojne se ky shtet artificial sllavo-maqedon gezon autoritet tek ato.


po pyetje me vend por me siguri nuk do tju pergjigjen ata se edhe vet nuk e din se cfar autoriteti gezon shteti sllavo shkin

----------


## kove54

Duhet te zgjidhe sa me pare onomasine

----------


## kove54

dhe sa me pare duhet te mare ftesen per nato

----------


## Medi1

Po cfar autoriteti be!
Autoritet force a!
Jeten e ka te shkurt.

----------


## Etërit

Maqedonia është formuar si Shtet për interesa sllavësh por ky shtet mund të ketë simpati vetëm për ato shtete si Serbia, Rusia, Kina të cilat shtet mbajnë të robruar popuj të tërë si sllavët dhe grekët të cilët mbajnë të robruar popull dhe toka shqiptare.

Maqedonia nuk ka as histori as trashëgimi kulturore për t'i rënë si shkurt nuk ka asgjë, mundohet sikurse grekët të na i përvetsojnë edhe folklorin edhe heronjtë nga lashtësia si Lekën e Madh( Aleksandrin e Madh) për ta siguruar të ardhmen e vetë përmes heronjëve tanë Shqiptar. 
Prandaj neve na mbetet që të jem unik si Komb e të mos ndahemi në Shqiptar të Iliridës, Kosovës, Shqipërisë, Malit të Zi, Kosovës Ëindoore, për t'ua lehtsuar anmiqëve tanë punën që ata të na sundojm më lehtë por të jemi unik e të mbahemi me emrin Shqipëeri Etnike.

----------


## ishulli

mendoj se shteti maqedon eshte nje eksperiment qe amerikanet dhe europianet bene ne ballkan per nje shtet multietnik,fundi i egzistences se tij do te jete kur gjithe shtetet e ballkanit do te antaresohen ne bashkimin europian

----------

